# Gaggia cleaning fluid



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay, as some may have read, I have just descaled my Gaggia Classic for the first time in its more than 10 year life and I am happy with the results. However, having read a lot about the matter I have realised that my choice of Puly Baby may not have been 100% the best choice. Some say that it has citric acid which is bad for the aluminium boiler - not worried about the healthscares but more the fact that it may attach itself to the boiler and decay it.

So I have decided that the next time I descale, I'd prefer using GAGGIA liquid. Unfortunately, here we don't have Gaggia liquid as Gaggia is a very small player in Spain. What I can get hold of is the SAECO RI9111/12 liquid. Is it the same?

I can get pro cleaning fluids very easily from where I work but I have been warned by colleagues not to use them for domestic machines. Is Puly Baby okay for the classic? Any recommendations for safe products apart from the official Gaggia cleaner?

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I use puly baby. No idea if it's corroding anything tho :/


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I think you'll find most people on here use Puly Baby.

Ian


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

So, I actually did something right! I obviously don't expect the machine to go on forever but it is all original and is used at least 5 or 6 times a day and has lasted for a little more than 10 years with absolutely no changes, upgrades or replacemants. I think the grouphead gasket may be up for a change soon (get a couple of drips every now and then) but I'm not even going to do an easy thing like that till it's absolutely necessary. Maybe my lack of cleaning routine is key to longevity. Now that I've cleaned it, everything's gonna go wrong!

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the gaggia/saeco liquid is formulated for enclosed boilers. hence why they put the name to it


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> the gaggia/saeco liquid is formulated for enclosed boilers. hence why they put the name to it


so the Saeco liquid is exactly the same, is it?

I know SAECO had owned Gaggia since about 1998 and that Philips bought them. And I know that a lot of the SAECO stuff here in Spain was the same as the equivalent Gaggia stuff (the same as the new DeLonghi stuff seems to be very similar to Gaggia). What I don't know is to what extent the parts and the descaler are the same.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Puly Baby is recommended by Gaggia for their home espresso machines.

*Refer to this thread for further info*


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

gaggia and saeco italy reccomend their own brand liquid. both are the same, just branded differently

mark


----------

